# warmblood event stallions



## charlotte212 (18 June 2016)

favourite warmblood event stallions to breed with a brave, solid tb mare ?


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (18 June 2016)

Personally, I'd go with a high-percentage TB or TB/ID, or something similar. What is your mare's breeding?


----------



## popsdosh (18 June 2016)

What are you trying to breed? to what level? Riders capability? these all need taking into account as there are many answers.


----------



## cundlegreen (18 June 2016)

Karandasj if you can get hold of frozen semen.


----------



## charlotte212 (18 June 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Personally, I'd go with a high-percentage TB or TB/ID, or something similar. What is your mare's breeding?
		
Click to expand...

She is almost full TB, by Away with the Faeries (back to Ben Faerie) out of a Javas Tiger mare. She's quite a solid built tb, looking for something up hill as she is particularly down hill. The mare has evented to novice level, huge potential but due to injury putting her in foal. Looking to breed an eventer with good temperament, hopefully something with 2* potential, 15.3hh +. The mare herself is super brave and keen and a lovely temperament.


----------



## charlotte212 (18 June 2016)

popsdosh said:



			What are you trying to breed? to what level? Riders capability? these all need taking into account as there are many answers.
		
Click to expand...

She is almost full TB, by Away with the Faeries (back to Ben Faerie) out of a Javas Tiger mare. She's quite a solid built tb, looking for something up hill as she is particularly down hill. The mare has evented to novice level, huge potential but due to injury putting her in foal. Looking to breed an eventer with good temperament, hopefully something with 2* potential, 15.3hh +. The mare herself is super brave and keen and a lovely temperament.


----------



## TheMule (19 June 2016)

Cevin Z, RmIro B, something with Opposition blood, Wish Upon A Star, Exclusive, Chilli Morning or anything SJ bred that you like really. The world's your oyster with a good TB mare!


----------



## sallyf (19 June 2016)

charlotte212 said:



			She is almost full TB, by Away with the Faeries (back to Ben Faerie) out of a Javas Tiger mare. She's quite a solid built tb, looking for something up hill as she is particularly down hill. The mare has evented to novice level, huge potential but due to injury putting her in foal. Looking to breed an eventer with good temperament, hopefully something with 2* potential, 15.3hh +. The mare herself is super brave and keen and a lovely temperament.
		
Click to expand...

There is masses of choice out there depending on budget for a pretty much TB mare.
Showjumping stallions that retain a good dollop of TB themselves that we have used on high percentage TB mares are Cordess , Diarado , Check in , Balou du Rouet and Vivant .
The only one we haven't seen offspring by yet out of our mares is Vivant as he is one we are trying for the first time this year.
The others we have been really pleased with the results from and most have sold into professional eventing homes


----------



## Kathy657 (19 June 2016)

We used Diarado on our advanced mare. He has improved on the mare as the filly is more compact than the mare and has better movement. He is almost 50% blood too, very refined. Thrilled with our foal.


----------



## Springs (20 June 2016)

Hi you should look at Sprin's Spirit, British Warmblood with the finest KWPN and British NH lines with a small % of ID giving him 75% TB, just perfect for your girl. £450 with a LFG for chilled all through Stallion AI so you can be sure of the best quality of semen shipped to any UK location. 

Young stock are looking good adding quality to any mare. He himself has qualified for a British National Competition every year since the age of 4, including British Eventing Young Horse Championships as a 4 and 5 yo


----------



## Audacity (21 June 2016)

We used Forinth on our NH TB Mare and liked the foal so much we used him again. Both foals had fantastic temperaments. 
Forinth was bred to show jump & jumped up to 1.45m then turned to eventing with James Adams & went from BE90 to winning a CCI* in first season - he has some very exciting youngsters just starting out eventing. 
Cant wait for our 2 to be out competing but in the meantime they are doing a bit of showing & last year's has won a few classes.


----------



## charlotte212 (21 June 2016)

Audacity said:



			We used Forinth on our NH TB Mare and liked the foal so much we used him again. Both foals had fantastic temperaments. 
Forinth was bred to show jump & jumped up to 1.45m then turned to eventing with James Adams & went from BE90 to winning a CCI* in first season - he has some very exciting youngsters just starting out eventing. 
Cant wait for our 2 to be out competing but in the meantime they are doing a bit of showing & last year's has won a few classes.
		
Click to expand...

I actually looked into him a bit but hadn't heard of anything by him. Thanks! I shall look into him further


----------



## ihatework (21 June 2016)

Springs said:



			Hi you should look at Sprin's Spirit, British Warmblood with the finest KWPN and British NH lines with a small % of ID giving him 75% TB, just perfect for your girl. £450 with a LFG for chilled all through Stallion AI so you can be sure of the best quality of semen shipped to any UK location. 

Young stock are looking good adding quality to any mare. He himself has qualified for a British National Competition every year since the age of 4, including British Eventing Young Horse Championships as a 4 and 5 yo
		
Click to expand...

Meant in the nicest possible way ... Is there a reason you keep suggesting spring spirit as an event sire on multiple threads? I'm sure he is a lovely good tempered chap who might be well used to make a nice showy allrounder, but he himself has shown little ability out eventing (young horse classes excluded) and neither did his sire. He is obviously too young to be proven by progeny either. 
It might sound malicious and it's really not meant to be, but why not pitch him as a useful allrounder stallion?


----------



## Springs (21 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			Meant in the nicest possible way ... Is there a reason you keep suggesting spring spirit as an event sire on multiple threads? I'm sure he is a lovely good tempered chap who might be well used to make a nice showy allrounder, but he himself has shown little ability out eventing (young horse classes excluded) and neither did his sire. He is obviously too young to be proven by progeny either. 
It might sound malicious and it's really not meant to be, but why not pitch him as a useful allrounder stallion?
		
Click to expand...

The stallion industry is quite saturated at this time and I take any and every opportunity to promote him, Why not? Now for his age 7 he has done quite well, last year was a bit of a mess with rider errors (missing fences and a huge absces which knocked him out) but he still did quite well, don't you think? and we will see how he goes this year as we are just about to start running him again.

His sire could have gone to the top (4* riders words not ours) but we got his training completely wrong ;( However his dams sire is a different kettle of fish, don't you think?

 see we are not a big stud but we do have a product that people like and want to use and pride ourselves on customer service and supplying best quality semen through StallionAI and he is priced at the target market.

We pitch him an eventer as not many stallions are capable of holding it all together for all 3 phases jumping 8 double clears in in row in eventing quite good I think? would have been 9 but for rider error. 

Now we have hijacked this post and so if you like to discuss further please email me on john.chambers191@gmail.com may be we can discuss the stallions recently parading at Badminton or anything else.


----------



## cundlegreen (21 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			Meant in the nicest possible way ... Is there a reason you keep suggesting spring spirit as an event sire on multiple threads? I'm sure he is a lovely good tempered chap who might be well used to make a nice showy allrounder, but he himself has shown little ability out eventing (young horse classes excluded) and neither did his sire. He is obviously too young to be proven by progeny either. 
It might sound malicious and it's really not meant to be, but why not pitch him as a useful allrounder stallion?
		
Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth! I have my own stallion, with successful progeny, but i wouldn't dream of pushing him on this forum. Advertising springs (pun!) to mind.


----------



## popsdosh (21 June 2016)

Springs said:



			The stallion industry is quite saturated at this time and I take any and every opportunity to promote him, Why not? Now for his age 7 he has done quite well, last year was a bit of a mess with rider errors (missing fences and a huge absces which knocked him out) but he still did quite well, don't you think? and we will see how he goes this year as we are just about to start running him again.

His sire could have gone to the top (4* riders words not ours) but we got his training completely wrong ;( However his dams sire is a different kettle of fish, don't you think?

 see we are not a big stud but we do have a product that people like and want to use and pride ourselves on customer service and supplying best quality semen through StallionAI and he is priced at the target market.

We pitch him an eventer as not many stallions are capable of holding it all together for all 3 phases jumping 8 double clears in in row in eventing quite good I think? would have been 9 but for rider error. 

Now we have hijacked this post and so if you like to discuss further please email me on john.chambers191@gmail.com may be we can discuss the stallions recently parading at Badminton or anything else.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry his record as a seven year old is pretty average certainly nothing to get excited about. I expect most of mine to be going double clear round intermediate tracks at seven and I would never even pretend they are stallion material. As for price I think you are well out of where he should be , I am paying a lot less for proven event stallions this year I am surprised team Matson have not pointed that out to you . As for hijacking the thread if you wish to promote your stallion on a thread expect to get people not agreeing with you and pointing out the shortcomings of your argument. In your eyes he seems to suit every mare that needs covering seriously if you wish to market him successfully you ought to be turning some away that dont suit your aims.
I would suggest also you get him approved with another stud book as very soon the young horse classes will be out of reach to his offspring as Breeders Elite registered foals are not eligible to go on to world championship .


----------



## Maesfen (22 June 2016)

I'd certainly look at Ramiro B.

Witches Broom (Bea) full TB, has just had a cracking filly by him.  Full of quality; the breeder is delighted.


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2016)

Maesfen said:



			I'd certainly look at Ramiro B.

Witches Broom (Bea) full TB, has just had a cracking filly by him.  Full of quality; the breeder is delighted.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky lucky person to get a Ramiro B x Bea and a filly!!! One day there will be one of those in my stable, a stallion I like a lot on a blood mare


----------



## Maesfen (22 June 2016)

It was my dream to do that mating with Bea so I am over the moon that they seem to have clicked and fingers crossed, have produced the goods exactly as I expected although we expected a possibly plain-ish bay and got a  very correct, pretty ginger!  Feel vindicated in a way, the same way as when I used H Tobago which opened the doors for other sports mares to use him.  Always happy to be a guinea pig, lol!


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2016)

He throws quite a bit of chestnut, we have one at the stud. He does need a blood mare though, considered him for P but she is a fraction too top heavy for him I felt.


----------



## Springs (22 June 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			You took the words right out of my mouth! I have my own stallion, with successful progeny, but i wouldn't dream of pushing him on this forum. Advertising springs (pun!) to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Vanessa, Thanks for the comment and I have seen your stallion and you are quite welcome to promote him as you see fit, whether it is on this forum or not as I can.

Now just Spring along.


----------



## Springs (22 June 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I am sorry his record as a seven year old is pretty average certainly nothing to get excited about. I expect most of mine to be going double clear round intermediate tracks at seven and I would never even pretend they are stallion material. As for price I think you are well out of where he should be , I am paying a lot less for proven event stallions this year I am surprised team Matson have not pointed that out to you . As for hijacking the thread if you wish to promote your stallion on a thread expect to get people not agreeing with you and pointing out the shortcomings of your argument. In your eyes he seems to suit every mare that needs covering seriously if you wish to market him successfully you ought to be turning some away that dont suit your aims.
I would suggest also you get him approved with another stud book as very soon the young horse classes will be out of reach to his offspring as Breeders Elite registered foals are not eligible to go on to world championship .
		
Click to expand...

Hi Popsdosh, Thanks for the comments and its only fair that I humour you further as I do like a good discussion.

Your quite welcome to have high expectations for your own stallions, that up to you. I am quite happy with what Spring's Spirit has done todate considering influencing factors. If I look around his age group I can see one that's doing better in eventing, but a large amount that have done ****** all, this can be applied to quite older boys as well. Your views on what is stallion material and what is not are yours you are quite welcome to share them as you have done here as I have with mine.

As for price that's great and good luck to you I hope you have chosen wisely. I am quite happy with our pricing and our customers have not complained with cost or service at any time. Only you have!

I am sure that as you are a regular forum member you will have noticed that I do not promote SPRING'S SPIRIT on every stallion post, only the ones where I believe he will suitable. It should be up to the mare owner to make a decision on which stallion to choose, be it a top level one or a younger boy like SPRING'S SPIRIT. We have also turned away mares that are unsuitable, and by this recommending more suitable stallion.

As to the grading with other stud books. Well we have been invited by one leading UK stud book to have him graded with them as they like him and know he would be a asset with future adding coverings, however we have decided to wait as there is no commercial advantage for us in doing it now. 

Lets be clear the WBFSH holds one show per year in each of DR, SJ and BE and it is only the championship for the membership of the WBFSH, nothing else. From my research into the WBFSH a horse was selected by one of the member nations that was registered with none member stud book, oddly enough that stud books membership was rapidly accelerated through the approval process, accepted and the horse competed. The Breeders Elite stud book will do SPRING'S SPIRIT fine for now.

Enjoy


----------



## Asha (23 June 2016)

I have had the pleasure of meeting springs 4 year old. I fully appreciate there is only 1 and I dont know the dam. But what I can say is wow. She has the most amazing attitude. I've seen her go xc for only the 2nd time and she was fab, didn't question a thing and was better behaved than the others she was out with. Then saw her at Bolesworth, again totally foot perfect. What more can you ask for from a young horse. Will she go to the top ? Heaven knows, does anyone know at this age.
I for one will be following her progress and the others as they come through, if he continually throws that, I'm having some.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2016)

I don't like the fact that some brilliant older posters cannot even mention the name of their stallion, for fear of the mods coming down on them like a tonne of bricks, yet Springs seems to be able to advertise their stallion on the forum regularly with no repercussions whatsoever.


----------



## Maesfen (23 June 2016)

Absolutely FC!

It's one reason why this forum is so empty now.


----------



## popsdosh (23 June 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Absolutely FC!

It's one reason why this forum is so empty now.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Why I tried to add some balance, however it is very difficult to stand back and be objective about your own for some ,others can be over critical of what they produce. To be honest sometimes I hear blah blah blah about a particular stallion when in reality its very ordinary and would most likely be better off two stone lighter and cut the BS


----------



## cundlegreen (23 June 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Yep! Why I tried to add some balance, however it is very difficult to stand back and be objective about your own for some ,others can be over critical of what they produce. To be honest sometimes I hear blah blah blah about a particular stallion when in reality its very ordinary and would most likely be better off two stone lighter and cut the BS
		
Click to expand...

In a stallion, I'm looking for a decent record in it's discipline/ disciplines, (my boy is a winner in 6) PLUS the ability to improve his mares, and get sound, trainable youngstock. looks don't hurt either!


----------



## popsdosh (23 June 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			In a stallion, I'm looking for a decent record in it's discipline/ disciplines, (my boy is a winner in 6) PLUS the ability to improve his mares, and get sound, trainable youngstock. looks don't hurt either!
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats a given! If they dont perform they shouldnt be kept entire in my view. Breeding means nothing if it doesnt do the job it is always the last thing I look at in a stallion good parentage is just the icing on the cake if its well put together and moves well.


----------



## tristar (24 June 2016)

i would never use a warmblood stallion anyway.

there was a very interesting thread on here  by  someone irish about the high incidence of wb bred horses involved in fatal accidents in eventing which never really got going but raised good points.


----------



## popsdosh (24 June 2016)

tristar said:



			i would never use a warmblood stallion anyway.

there was a very interesting thread on here  by  someone irish about the high incidence of wb bred horses involved in fatal accidents in eventing which never really got going but raised good points.
		
Click to expand...

What do you classify as a warmblood then? It is just a generic term !


----------



## tristar (24 June 2016)

a warmblood is not a true breed and therefore brings with it too many unpredictable variations.

i prefer hotbloods and their crosses, ie hotblood to hotblood, and i know which i would prefer to put my faith in to get me out of trouble and it would`nt be a wb!


----------



## GemG (25 June 2016)

tristar said:



			a warmblood is not a true breed and therefore brings with it too many unpredictable variations.

i prefer hotbloods and their crosses, ie hotblood to hotblood, and i know which i would prefer to put my faith in to get me out of trouble and it would`nt be a wb!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting discussion....  

I don't have as much experience in this field as others, but have only in the last few years 'accidentally' came in contact with the Trakehner.  I have found them to be quick, intelligent and certainly not stupid.  I would trust a good one.   Of course they are classified as a WB.    

BUT then when you look through the bloodlines (as I certainly have with the broodmare I had on loan) and others you soon find going back in time lots of TB and Arabs.   Then when i continued,  I went right back to the TB 'foundation sires' (darley Arabian, B Turk et al).   So that breed is probably one of the closer ones to the TB I guess.    I haven't studied this in great detail, it's just a quick observation to share.   I don't know much about other WB societies.

Interesting like I say...

* sorry OP that doesn't help you answer your Q !


----------



## tristar (25 June 2016)

the traks are considered the hotblood of wb`s   i believe.

and also lived in herds not on very confined stud farms, and not really sure but always thought they were not bred as commercial competition horses originally but for other purposes where stamina and soundness and braveness were a priority, it would be interesting to see how old the stud book is.


----------



## Maesfen (25 June 2016)

Weren't they originally bred to be cavalry horses which filtered down to sport horses?


----------



## tristar (25 June 2016)

perhaps they were military, and bred in the days when horses were transport, and dare i say it, by people who knew a thing or two about how to breed a proper horse.

i knew a stud in france that had a stallion by the trak abdullah the olympic horse who was a machine over fences and they always said `he was cold in the head` which possibly meant he was calm and sane or not hot so to speak.


----------



## Spiderman (26 June 2016)

If the op is looking at warmblood stallions, Amour G has been very popular with owners of TB mares looking to breed top sport horses. His progeny are now out winning county level ridden and in hand sports horse classes at county level. One breeder in particular, a vet with a top Newmarket practice, has come back for a full sibling to her filly out of her TB mare. A four year old also out of a TB mare, is with a top amateur event rider and alteady winning arena eventing and dressage classes.


----------

